# bsrt, decosme



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

was wondering if anybody has this setup and how it works bsrt chassis and a decosme end bell, and is it legal. maybe going to go with the set up, please some feedback would be great thanks in adnance brett.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think it is legal if they are still available??

when using it, you need to have a tyco times arm, the SG+ arm will not work with it.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I've been messing around with the Decosmo/Micro Speedworks T+ bulkhead for 5 years.
I think they are an engineering masterpiece.

I've never been able to get the top speed out of them when using a stock 6 ohm Tyco/Wizzard armature like I can with a brush bulkhead and a Tomy/AFX Super G+ armature.
But when using a Wizzard SP 05 intermediate or a Mattel/Tyco 4 ohm armature they are insane fast.










I use the T+ bulkhead with stock Tyco brush barrels and brushes.
Some of the T+ bulkheads I've had the holes were to small for the brush barrels and I've had to drill them out with a 1/8" drill bit in a pin vise.
The brush barrels are closer to the commutator with the T+ bulkhead so there are some things you have to do to make them work.
The brush barrels have to be shortened just a little bit on the inside or they will rub on the commutator.
Especially when using a reamed arm bushing or a Beedle bushing in the bulkhead.
I do that with a piece of 400 sand paper.
The brushes need to be shortened to .25 when using stock Tyco or Wizzard brush springs.
But I use the shorter brush springs for the Life Like M chassis and the length of the brushes are ok then.

The BSRT ski shoes for Tyco fit the best but you can use Wizzard ski shoes for Tyco.
The stock Tyco step shoes won't fit.
I use Wizzard double coil pick up shoe springs.
You have to be careful that the pick up shoe springs go through and out the bottom of the chassis and don't get caught between the bulkhead or the brush barrels when installing the bulkhead, armature and motor magnets as a assembly or it will bend them out of shape.

I like the T+ bulkhead for the G3 and Super G+ chassis.
Since Tomy/AFX and arms and bulkhead are expensive and harder to get.

You can get a T+ bulkhead for $10 and some $2.98 Mattel/Tyco rollers for parts.
Then you can have some real good slot cars that last a long time with hard use and are cheap to maintain.

__________________


----------

